
Transform any Google form into a chatbot - moshemor
https://fobi.io
======
pmontra
Interesting, but it refused every link I paste into it. "Check your link and
try again" for every form that works in my unlogged in browser. Example: this
form generated with a default template
[http://docs.google.com/forms/d/1a4Pbyz9TmTidR-
rD6U9q3sgC2jEI...](http://docs.google.com/forms/d/1a4Pbyz9TmTidR-
rD6U9q3sgC2jEI0KvSLHS-09HiNho/)

It would be nice to have a link to a contact form and report issues. Twitter,
Facebook and LinkedIn are not for that.

